
Ask HN: What is modern approach to neural networkish content-addresable memory? - ddusan
Hopfield network was created 1982 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Hopfield_network<p>Deep learning has been used for various tasks in machine learning but I cannot seem to find anything new for Content-Addressable memory neural networks.<p>Have there been any developments since hopfield network?
======
billconan
Deep Turing machine?

